# My AK48



## Slartibartfast (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's my lone AK48 in a 14" pot outside.  This is my first try, so I hope I can nail the harvest date.  The trichomes are mostly clear, but the pistils are turning brown.  I'm shooting for a trippy head high.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 29, 2007)

nice looking girls , looks like you have that green thumb running your way :aok: keep it up ........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Whats up mang. The ladies are looking great and not bad for your first grow.   Most outdoor growers harvest in September and October. Just keep checking them trichromes and they'll let ya know. Great job and keep them pics coming. *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah matey lookin scrummie great job cant wait for my outdoor season to start bring on 10pound this year haha


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 20, 2007)

Now thats my "Goal" to grow smoe of these "Girls" indoors. Great job


----------

